# Doves, who knew?



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Went dove hunting with my cousin today for the first time. Boy was it a blast! It's a shame the season ends tomorrow. I'm usually not the type to sit and hunt, I like to move, but hiding in the grass waiting for them was much more fun than I'd expected.








posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

